# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Κοκκινολαίμης σε κόλλα για ποντίκια.

## Στελιος_Μπ

Καλησπερα. Ειχα βαλει εξω απο τα κλουβια μου κωλες για τα ποντοκια και σε μια απο αυτες βρηκα κωλιμενο εναν κοκκιβολαιμη. Καταφερα και τον ξεκωλισα αλλα τα φταιρα του εχουν μαδιθει και χει πανω του κωλες ακομα τις οποιες δεν ξερω πως να τις βγαλω. Δεν μπορω να το αφησω ελευθερο ετσι οπως ειναι. Το πουλι παρολα αυτα ειναι δραστιριο και το περιεργο ειναι οτι παω κοντα και δεν φοβαται. Του εβαλα νιζερ και μια αλλη τροφη που εχουμε για τα καναρινια. Επισεις προσθεσα λιγο μηλο και ψωμι. Μονο το ψωμι εχω δει να τρωει προς το παρον και ο αδερφος μου ειπε οτι εφαγε και λιγο νιζερ. Τι μπορω να κανω τωρα τι τρωει αυτο?


Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xarhs

Δώσε μεγάλη προσοχή στα κινητήρια φτερά να βγάλεις όλη τη κόλλα. Η κόλλα διαλύεται με πετρέλαιο. Πιάνεις το πουλί και ξεχωρίζεις την φτερούγα με το δάχτυλο σου. ρίχνεις σε όσα σημεία είναι κολλημένα τα φτερά και θα δεις οτι με απαλές κινήσεις θα καθαρίσει και θα λιώσει η κόλλα. ρίχνεις λίγο πετρέλαιο τόσο προσεκτικά που να μην λερωθεί το υπόλοιπο σώμα. Να ξέρεις οτι αν δεν καταφέρεις να τον καθαρίσεις καλά για να μπορέσει να πετάξει, δεν πρόκειται να ζήσει ούτε μια μέρα στο κλουβί. καθάρισε τον και αμόλησε τον όσο έχει ζωή. Για να παρατείνεις λίγο τον χρόνο του στο κλουβί και να μην τον χάσεις δώστου σκουληκάκια. ξερεις γεωσκώληκες...

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα ! Στελιο. 

Εχει σημασια να ξερουμε τι ειδους κολλας ειναι αυτη που χρησιμοποιεις. 

Εχει παθει σοκ και για αυτο δεν φοβαται , οταν πηγαινεις διπλα του. 

Οι Κοκκινολαιμηδες τρωνε ασπονδυλα. εντομα * μηγες, αραχνες , σκουλικια , λατρευουν τον γεοσκωληκα. 

Βρες κατι απο τα παραπανω ασπονδυλα και βαλε τα σε ενα μικρο πιατακι διπλα του.

----------


## Στελιος_Μπ

Που μπορω να τα βρω αυτα που τρωει? Τα φτερα του μαδιθει αμα το αφησω εξω ετσι θα παει απο γατα σιγουρα. Αυτα τα πουλια δεν ζουνε σε κλουβι μεχρι να παρει τα πανω του δεν θα αντεξει?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ελα αυριο σπιτι να σου δωσω σκουληκια που εχω για τα γαρδελια .Μεχρι να ερθεις παρε λιγο κιμαδακι και κανε μικρες μπιλιτσες με ελαχιστο λαδι και δινε του .Να ειναι καπου ησυχα !

κοιτα λιγο αυτο 



http://www.zoosos.gr/e-exodose-ton-p...#axzz41ssQPOlf

αν ο Χαρης το εχει κανει ,προφανως και θα ισχυει ,εκτος αν η ΑΝΙΜΑ εχει καποια καλυτερη προταση  ,περα απο το μαδημα και σου πει να το πας σε αυτους 


Μετα το πετρελαιο θα φυγει ετσι 

*Α' βοήθειες - Οδηγίες Περίθαλψης Πτηνών*


> *Πετρελαιομένα πουλιά
> 
> Τα πουλιά που ζουν σε περιοχές με μολυσμένο νερό ή αυτά που εμφανίζονται στις παραλίες μετά από κάποια πετρελαιοκηλίδα στη θάλασσα χρειάζονται άμεση φροντίδα αλλιώς θα πεθάνουν από υποθερμία και τοξίνωση.
> Το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνουμε είναι να του καθαρίσουμε καλά τα μάτια με χλιαρό φυσιολογικό ορό ή διάλυμα 0,9% αλάτι σε νερό χρησιμοποιώντας αποστειρωμένη γάζα ή βαμβάκι. (Επίσης η έξοδος του κουτσουλιάς) πρέπει να καθαριστεί και τα κολλημένα πούπουλα να αφαιρεθούν.
> Κατόπιν σκουπίζουμε καλά το φτέρωμα με άφθονο χαρτί κουζίνας αλλά δεν τυλίγουμε το πουλί με πετσέτες για να αποφύγουμε την υπερθερμία.
> Πριν ασχοληθούμε περισσότερο με το λάδι στο φτέρωμα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσουμε τυχόν εισδοχή των τοξικών ουσιών στον οργανισμό του πουλιού.
> Άμεσα πρέπει να περάσουμε στο πουλί με καθετήρα χλιαρό ορό (Lactated Ringer’s) ή το ακόλουθο διάλυμα (1 μεγάλο κουτάλι ζάχαρη, 1 μικρό κουτάλι αλάτι σε 1 λίτρο χλιαρό νερό).
> Η ποσότητα των υγρών είναι ίδια με την αντιμετώπιση της αφυδάτωσης, δηλαδή 5% του σωματικού βάρους (50 ml ανά κιλό Σ.Β) και δίνεται σε τρείς δόσεις ανά 8ωρο. Με αυτή τη μέθοδο βοηθάμε το πουλί να σπρώξει και να αποβάλλει μια ποσότητα των τοξικών ουσιών διά μέσου του συστήματος της χώνεψης.
> Μετά τα πρώτα υγρά μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και ταμπλέτες (Ultracarbon) για την απορρόφηση και αποβολή επιπλέον τοξικών ουσιών.
> ...

----------


## xarhs

φιλε μου καθαρισε τον με το πετρελαιο οπως σου ειπα. τα παλια χρονια επιανα και εγω ετσι κατα λάθος, αλλά δε ζούσαν. είναι πολύ φιλικά πουλιά και αγαπάνε τους ανθρώπους γι αυτό δε φοβούνται και πλησιάζουν τόσο πολύ στα σπίτια. Αφού τον καθαρίσεις κάνε μια δοκιμή να δεις αν μπορεί να πετάξει μέσα στο σπίτι, αν δεν μπορεί καλύτερα θα ήταν να μιλήσεις με κανένα κέντρο περίφαλψης που εχουν ειδικούς χώρους. χωρις να θέλω να γίνομαι αρνητικός πιστευω οτι το πουλάκι δεν θα ζήσει πάνω από 2 μέρες. ξεκινάει και η εποχη ζευγαρώματος και στεναχωριούνται πολύ αν κλειστουν σε κλουβι.

----------


## jk21

οτι πρεπει γρηγορα να επανελθει στη φυση γιατι πεθαινουν ευκολα στην αιχμαλωσια και υπο τη συγκεκριμενη στρεσσογονα κατασταση ειναι δεδομενο ! ισχυει απολυτα οτι λεει ο Χαρης Γιωργο !  πρεπει ειτε εσυ ειτε η ΑΝΙΜΑ να το αντιμετωπισεται αμεσα

----------


## xarhs

Μια μικρή διόρθωση παιδιά όταν λέω πετρέλαιο εννοώ το άσπρο που κάνουν έντριβες στη πλάτη. εκείνο εξατμίζεται και καθαρίζει τα φτερά άψογα. Αν δεν έχουν ξεφυτρώσει θα τα κάνει καλά. 
Ευχομαι να σωθεί το πουλάκι, και ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στο δημήτρη που προσφέρθηκε αμεσως να δώσει τροφή. αλλα δυστυχως το συγκεκριμένο είδος όσο φιλικό φαίνεται στις εικόνες τόση λύπη κρύβει μέσα του. Αυτό το πουλάκι είναι τόσο αθώο που μπορεί να έρθει ακόμα και στο χέρι σου για να φάει.

----------


## Στελιος_Μπ

Κυριε δημητρη θα σας στειλω το απογευμα για να κανονισουμε γιατι ειμαι στην σχολη. 

Ξερει καποιος πως μπορω να επικοινωνισω με την ANIMA?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagreco69

> Ξερει καποιος πως μπορω να επικοινωνισω με την ANIMA?


Σταθερο: 2109510075 

 Κινητο: 6972664675

----------


## Στελιος_Μπ

Το πουλακι δεν τα καταφερε. Σημερα το πρωι σηκωθηκα να παω στον κυριο Δημητρη για τα σκουλικια πετρελαιο και ολα τα σχετικα και μετα να παρω την ANIMA και το βρηκα πεθαμενο.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κριμα ....

----------


## Pidgey

Αντί για κόλλα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις συσκευές υπερηχων που απομακρυνουν τα ποντίκια. Όσο υπεφερε το πουλάκι τόσο υποφέρουν και τα ποντίκια...

----------


## nikolaslo

Κριμα το πουλακι ηταν πολυ ατυχο.
Νικο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για τις συσκευες αυτες κατα ποσο δεν ενοχλουν και τα πουλακια

----------


## Pidgey

Κάποιες αναφερουν ότι είναι ασφαλείς για όλα τα είδη κατοικιδιων εκτός τροκτικων (χάμστερ κλπ).

----------


## xarhs

Ο κοκκινολαίμης ζει μια δύο μέρες το πολύ σε αυτή τη κατάσταση. Εφόσον δεν μπόρεσες να κάνεις κάτι νωρίτερα...

----------


## Στελιος_Μπ

Εχω παρει αυτη τη σησκευη αλλα εκτος οτι εχω διαβασει οτι δεν κανει απολυτος τιποτα χαλασε την ιδια μερα που το πηρα κιολας

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9060I μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Pidgey

Αν την προμηθευτείς απο ειδικούς για απολυμανσεις πιστεύω θα έχεις αποτέλεσμα. Επίσης υπάρχουν για ανοικτους και κλειστούς χώρους κ.α.

Ψαξτο και απέφυγε τα telemarketing... Αλλιώς υιοθέτησε κάποια γατούλα για φυσική "προστασία".

----------

